# Polish war dog?



## Breanne (Oct 3, 2016)

My entire life my dad has talked about this kind of German shepherd he owned but we've seen no pictures and I've found nothing on the internet. Anyone ever heard of a polish war dog breed? I personally think he just had a very large shepherd but he thinks otherwise. Apparently the face was darker and had a black saddle with them lighter colouring. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

It may have just been a German Shepherd that was bred in Poland.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

There was a show on polish TV about a Tank and a GSD named Szarik, he was the polish Rin Tin Tin, his offspring was in high demand, here is a picture of him from the show. My grandfather had his bloodline dog.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Here is another picture from the show


----------



## Breanne (Oct 3, 2016)

Deb said:


> It may have just been a German Shepherd that was bred in Poland.




That's what I've said to him lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Add that to the info Mishkasmom added and that there was a bloodline to this dog and perhaps that is what he had.


----------

